# Cleaning Trailer



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My new (used) Featherlite trailer is looking pretty dull next to the newer trailers it's parked with. Anyone know of any products I can use to give the aluminum a good cleaning and shine it up real nice?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to acid wash them. I would take it to a semi washing place and they can do it for you


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

My dad has a product used for this kind of thing. He used to own a truck washing company and has since then individually markets this product. Its called Zims Cymbol and Hardware Cleaner and its also marketed as Zims Wheel Cleaner. You can PM me for more info you would like!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Purper Power. lol I know it sounds goofy but it really works. It comes in a spray bottle and you spray it on the trailer and let it sit for a few minutes, scrub, and rinse. Is there a way you can get to a pressure washer? They are the best. Spray some Purple Power on there and pressure wash it.


----------

